# Advice on jumping mouse..



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

Recently picked up a small feeder mouse from a Petxo to keep as a pet, but she jumps. Right now I have her quarantined because she was smaller than the rest and looked a bit ill. although she seems fine now, I'm just going to play it safe.. Only problem is she jumps and I have cats. She's not as bad as some of the jumpers I've had in the past (which I ended up having to rehome) so I think I can tame her. Any advice on this would be appreciated.

Thank you -A


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

You could wait til she ages, as mice age they loose that jumping tendency. Or grasp the tail as your holding her in your palm to prevent her from jumping away. 
I have African soft furs and they will jump and potentially hurt themselves so what I do is I use a clear hidey house to transport them around. They feel safe enough to climb inside it and out and you just place your hand over it so they cannot jump out.


----------

